# Do you own a Flip Phone?



## Robert59 (Nov 11, 2019)

I have a flip phone and been using a flip phone for 10 years at least. I like anything cheap in price so my phone service is Net10 which is 1000 minutes for 28.00 a month.


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 11, 2019)

We too, still have a flip phone and pay from $10 - $35 per quarter for minutes (depending on what phone cards are available).  I use it so rarely, we always have plenty of minutes!  It is for MY convenience and only have it on if traveling or planning to meet someone.  (we DO have a Garmin GPS for the car) We cannot afford one of those smarty-phones   We still have a land line with a message machine.  Works for us!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 11, 2019)

We still have the good ole' landline & a small cheap flip phone for emergencies.  Can't understand all this madness about smartphones with people complaining all the time about their bills, their phones being stolen, the batteries wouldn't charge.  Seems they have to keep buying more & more of these phones.  Out landline always work & it's never outdated.  Anyway, I don't need 10,000 apps.  Seems everyone & their dog is downloading those apps.  Life is too short, me thinks.  Have a real conversation with a real person instead of an electronic device.  Right of wrong, that is how I feel.  KISS (Keep it simple, stupid).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2019)

Robert59 said:


> I have a flip phone and been using a flip phone for 10 years at least. *I like anything cheap* in price so my phone service is Net10 which is 1000 minutes for *28.00 a month*.


Unlimited minutes for $20 a Month..
.
Click here


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 11, 2019)

It's stored away in one of my drawers from years ago...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2019)

Yup!

I like it because it's small and inexpensive.

It's a pay as you go plan from the folks at Virgin Mobile.


----------



## Jaylee (Nov 11, 2019)

Me too. I have a flip phone - although Verizon tells me that at the end of 2020, it will no longer be supported. Guess I should look into getting an old-fashioned land line again.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 11, 2019)

Packerjohn:  KISS- yep gott'a  start using that little ditty

Having a camera in your pocket is desirable, the other apps, what for?
Yea. gott'a get the newest smart phone, pay big bucks; I've had it for 6 months...  wait!  wait! a newer version with new apps is now on market, gott'a get that  baby-horse feathers.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes, I have a flip phone, very inexpensive and I only use it
for emergencies. I have a real problem with cell phones -
can never hear the person on the other end; this is a real problem
as most of my family don't have land lines anymore.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 11, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Unlimited minutes for $20 a Month..
> .
> Click here



Although I'm no longer with them, I used to have Tracfone with more minutes than I could ever use, for $20 PER QUARTER. 

With tax, it was $7 and change per month. This was just over a year ago, so the price probably hasn't changed much.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Yes,I have a AT&T'pay as you go' flip phone, had it for couple of yrs take it with me everywhere,use it  also for emergencies
I still have my landline for security reasons
I can't get excited about getting a different phone with all the 'bells&whistles',apps


----------



## TravelinMan (Nov 12, 2019)

No, got rid of it when I gave away the typewriter.  I'm a wanna be techo geek and love all the new gadgets.  My current smart phone streams to my hearing aids using blue tooth technology.  I can answer a call by just pressing a button on my HA.  I can also stream Serius XM satellite radio to them and also got the TV box so I can hear the broadcasts through them without having to read captions on the screen.

The newest technology is one of the few things I like about the 21st century.  My Subaru is also loaded with new technology.  Proximity alert, lane departure, rear view camera and the most intelligent cruise control I could imagine.  I think it helps me be a better driver.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Not anymore,  but my first cell phone was a flip phone,  and I really liked it at the time. ... but texting was such a challenge


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 12, 2019)

I had a flip phone, about a hundred years ago. Can't really understand why anyone wouldn't want the latest bells and whistles, except where privacy issues are concerned. My smart phone makes everything very easy, for business and pleasure operations, but one does sell one's soul to Google, if one wants to use all of the features. I pay $65/mo.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 12, 2019)

*We have the landline with a message machine, but we do each have cheap flip phones that are used just for emergencies & do become quite handy for that. But as far as using it all the time, that will never happen. I'm too old school and is much more comfortable for me this way. *


----------



## terry123 (Nov 12, 2019)

Gave up the landline years ago. Pay $28.00 total for unlimited phone and text from CC.  Works for me. No need for anything fancy here.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a flip phone that lives in my sock drawer unused. It was replaced by a version with a keyboard that makes texting easier. This one is activated but seldom used.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 12, 2019)

I go shopping for groceries every Monday.  What I find annoying is all those women (yes, it is women in grocery stores) standing around, looking at their phones & getting in my way.  I get into the store, do all my shopping without any phone & I am out of there.  What I leave behind is all those women still standing there starring at their phones.  What are they doing?  Comparing the price of Corn Flakes with other grocery stores.  They certainly don't seem to have a simple life.  They should go home & stare at their phones & let me pass to get my shopping done ASAP.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 12, 2019)

Maybe you should try going shopping every Tuesday or Wednesday instead. Mondays don't seem to be a very good day for you.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 12, 2019)

No.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 12, 2019)

Land line here in Cookeville Tennessee is like 60.00 a mouth.


----------



## Duster (Nov 12, 2019)

I envy those of you with flip phones. I loved mine, but was forced into using a smart phone. Mine is in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Invictus (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a military grade flip phone and I love it...It will take a beating and even work under water...But I also have a I-Phone...Each has it's pro's and con's and serves a particular purpose for me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 17, 2019)

Jaylee said:


> Me too. I have a flip phone - although Verizon tells me that at the end of 2020, it will no longer be supported. Guess I should look into getting an old-fashioned land line again.


That is Verizon's way of telling you that you need to spend more of your money.


----------



## Jaylee (Nov 17, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> That is Verizon's way of telling you that you need to spend more of your money.


They're really good at that.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 17, 2019)

I have NO cell phone.  Ran a business my whole life without one.  Don't need one...never have.


----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2019)

Jaylee said:


> Me too. I have a flip phone - although Verizon tells me that at the end of 2020, it will no longer be supported. Guess I should look into getting an old-fashioned land line again.



T Mobile still sells cheap flip phones with pay as you go service. My mom has one for emergencies and it's a good idea.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 17, 2019)

I guess we're old fashioned, but to us a phone is something to talk to people with.  So, we each carry a flip phone when we go out in case we want to do that.  For playing games or using the internet, we have a couple computers with nice big screens that work just fine.  If we're going someplace where we might have sit and wait, like a medical appointment, we have Kindles with easy on the eyes 6 inch screens.  We somehow manage to get by without tweeting or texting.

Don


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2019)

LOL...not anymore!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 4, 2019)

Have a consumer cellular flip phone and love it. Unlimited phone and text for 28.00 a month.  No need for a smart phone!


----------



## twinkles (Dec 5, 2019)

i have a consumer cellular flip phone ---unlimited minutes for 26.95 a month


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes, I have a flip phone.  We only use it very rarely & do not give the number out to anyone.  We still have the landline at home.  Got turned off smart/stupid phones watching hoards of young people starring at them in malls or seniors coming to social events & showing picture of "those wonderful, cleaver, beautiful, talented, amazing grandchildren.  LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2019)

I had a Tracfone for years, until this year when I got my first smartphone, just an inexpensive Motorola android.  I use the smartphone much like the Tracfone, never got into texting, don't do any online business on it or email anyone from it.  When I get home, I shut it off and put it in the drawer.  I still have my landline as my main phone.

The smartphone is nice if you have to look up something on a map when you're out, location, directions, etc.  It also comes in handy with some apps, to listen to the radio or mileage information on hikes that shows the land map in detail unless you're in an area with no cell reception. Plan for our two phones is $50. month, 3GB data.  I really don't stream anything or keep any photos or documents on the phone, nice to have that ability if I ever need it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I go shopping for groceries every Monday.  What I find annoying is all those women (yes, it is women in grocery stores) standing around, looking at their phones & getting in my way.  I get into the store, do all my shopping without any phone & I am out of there.  What I leave behind is all those women still standing there starring at their phones.  What are they doing?  Comparing the price of Corn Flakes with other grocery stores.  They certainly don't seem to have a simple life.  They should go home & stare at their phones & let me pass to get my shopping done ASAP.



I know what you mean about people using their phones while blocking the aisles.  I see a lot of men on their cellphones in the supermarkets, most seem to be asking their wives which product to buy, etc.  I never used the phone enough to be comfortable using it in public, when I do, I usually am aware of everyone around me and I try to stand off to the side somewhere so I don't get in anyone's way.  I never have felt connected to my phone, but I do see people who can't even take a walk in the dog park without yacking on their phone (or texting), they don't watch what their dog is doing and definitely aren't enjoying the peace of Mother Nature.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 7, 2019)

I never thought I’d say this but after my husband died my cell phone has become my life line. I don’t drive so I use Uber for transportation, I also use Instacart for food delivery when I don’t want to bother my girls, without those apps I would really be stuck. As far as the women in the grocery store looking at the phones a lot of them are reading their grocery list....Lol....but it would be nice if they would move over to the side so ppl could get by.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 8, 2019)

Robert59 said:


> Land line here in Cookeville Tennessee is like 60.00 a mouth.


Wows!  Sounds like the cell phone companies are trying to force everyone to cut that landline & go cellular!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 8, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I know what you mean about people using their phones while blocking the aisles.  I see a lot of men on their cellphones in the supermarkets, most seem to be asking their wives which product to buy, etc.  I never used the phone enough to be comfortable using it in public, when I do, I usually am aware of everyone around me and I try to stand off to the side somewhere so I don't get in anyone's way.  I never have felt connected to my phone, but I do see people who can't even take a walk in the dog park without yacking on their phone (or texting), they don't watch what their dog is doing and definitely aren't enjoying the peace of Mother Nature.


Also very, very sad to see are little kids trying to get a young mother's attention while she is starring at & playing with her stupid phone.  This tells me what is more important to that young mother;  her phone but not her kids.  Furthermore, if people want to check their phones in the grocery stores, it would be ok with me but why stand in the middle of the aisle?  Another problem is some person checking their receit standing at the exit door.  I have seen this many, many times over many, many years.


----------



## 6730 (Sep 13, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Also very, very sad to see are little kids trying to get a young mother's attention while she is starring at & playing with her stupid phone.  This tells me what is more important to that young mother;  her phone but not her kids.  Furthermore, if people want to check their phones in the grocery stores, it would be ok with me but why stand in the middle of the aisle?  Another problem is some person checking their receit standing at the exit door.  I have seen this many, many times over many, many years.


----------

